# Yeast fighting diet?



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried a yeast fighting diet for their poodle? Some people may know that I tried quite a few different diets for Brody, trying to identify if he had food allergies. Months and months of elimination diets, and he still licks his feet! Well, finally someone suggested a new theory- that he may have a yeast infection. Apparently, this is fairly common, and something that vets often fail to diagnose. He's already grain free, which is a good thing for keeping yeast growth under control. Other foods to avoid are anything with high sugar content... Such as the carrots I have been giving him daily as treats! Potatoes are also bad- so no dental chews either. Luckily, his daily plain yogurt is good for him still! Now I need to figure out what to stuff his kong with now that I can't give him carrots... maybe a different veggie?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Cold pressed, virgin, organic, coconut oil will also kill yeast. Misha gets it every day


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh that's good to know! I have coconut oil in the house, and give Brody some occasionally, but now I'll add it daily! Any idea what proper dosage would be for a mpoo?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

As for dosage, ummmm, Misha is 3.6 pounds and gets 1/3 tsp twice daily. Vet told me to start with 1/4 tsp twice a day and if she got diarrhea to cut back. I ended up actually adding and she has never had a problem. I would start slow and gradually increase.


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

For feet yeast infections, I've diluted apple cider vinegar in water.....I think just 2:1 (I'm having a hard time remembering) in a big pan or tub and sticking the dog in for five to ten minutes every couples days for a week. Using a tea tree oil-based shampoo also helps fight yeast and doesn't smell as funky as vinegar feet.  I had someone else tell me making a baking soda paste also helps, but I think yeast is more basic so you need something acidic to fight it.

Coconut oil seems to be the miracle cure for everything! It just makes everything better! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have done the apple cider vinegar foot wash too. I was putting it in a spray bottle and spraying his feet, but I just read that spraying generally doesn't get all the yeast. So I'm going to try soaking to get better coverage. Today I'm giving him a "pedicure" (trimming nails and shaving his feet) so the foot baths will be easier. I've had some success with spraying his feet, but not a complete fix yet. He's also had itchy ears on and off (his previous owner mentioned this too) but have been fine since I started using apple cider vinegar rinse in them. So I think we're making progress at least!


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

Feed a low glycemic diet. Yeast feeds on sugar. I adopted a miniature with yeast problems. Mind you, a low glycemic diet is NOT a quick fix. With my mpoo, it took a couple of months before she got better. If he 'attacks' his feet, rinse his feet in a betadine mixture daily. Betadine helps fight yeast, and it's not a big deal if he licks his feet after a rinse. It's a lot of work, but it's worth it.
A couple of months ago, I also did a food sensitivity test on Yuki (my mpoo), because she kept having trouble with eye boogers. Turns out that there's not a lot of protein sources I can give her  So now I even stopped using store bought treats, and I make my own.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have learned that there are no quick fixes in the fight against itchy poodle feet! I've had him over a year and many months of test diets have not yielded any positive results. And his previous owner tried different proteins and bitter sprays to keep him from licking! But, like I said, the vinegar spray seemed to help quite a bit- so that's a major accomplishment! I'm hoping the diet change and topical treatments together will eventually get his issues under control!


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

If it's veggies you want to stuff the Kong with, you can try romaine heart leaves, cabbage, pieces of broccoli stem, halved or quartered Brussel sprouts, cucumber. All low glycemic. Although the cabbage and Brussel sprouts might make him pass more wind... Mine take off when I give them a romaine heart leaf like it's an extremely high value treat. Very funny to watch.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yesterday I gave Brody a few pieces of asparagus, which doesn't seem to have agreed with him (runny poop). Yuck! Usually he has an iron stomach! And pumpkin is my go-to cure for tummy issues, but it's sugar content puts it on the off limits list. Frustrating!


----------

